# Date this jug please ......



## riverbank (Jan 22, 2017)

This company was my grandmothers, grandfather's. I've admired this thing for a long time.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 22, 2017)

Same company?

http://www.jlb2011.co.uk/walespic/archive/000826z.htm


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## riverbank (Jan 23, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove that is the same company. I have actually seen that site before but that seems to be all I can find. Fish hawk thank you sir. My grandmother is from Wales , she has an awesome history and is really something to talk with.


----------

